# Walkout by U.S., others did not derail G20 meeting's focus, Indonesia's Indrawati says (Reuters)



## Indos

Walkout by U.S., others did not derail G20 meeting's focus, Indonesia's Indrawati says​Reuters

April 20 (Reuters) - A walkout by officials from the United States, Britain and Canada over Russia's participation in a meeting of finance officials from the world's 20 biggest economies did not derail the meeting's focus on finding common ground to address headwinds confronting global growth, the body's chair said on Wednesday.

Indonesia Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati, who chaired the meeting, said the walkout during the Group of 20 finance ministers and central bankers meeting was "not a total surprise" and was not disruptive to the group's wider discussion.

"I am confident this will not erode cooperation or the importance of the G20 forum," Indrawati said at a press conference following the meeting.

Reporting By Dan Burns, Editing by Franklin Paul









Walkout by U.S., others did not derail G20 meeting's focus, Indonesia's Indrawati says


A walkout by officials from the United States, Britain and Canada over Russia's participation in a meeting of finance officials from the world's 20 biggest economies did not derail the meeting's focus on finding common ground to address headwinds confronting global growth, the body's chair said...




www.reuters.com


----------



## FuturePAF

It actually forces the parties that remain to come up with growth models outside of the influence of the Anglosphere. It would be Interesting if they can develop a strategy outside of the US and the Chinese spheres. If any region of the world could do it, it would probably be ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Officials walk out of G20 meeting over Russia’s participation​1,336 views
Apr 21, 2022


----------



## Indos

This is the press conference meeting and some of Sri Mulyani direct statement in English about G20 financial meeting held Yesterday in Washington USA.


----------



## Indos

Australia doesnt walk out


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's ambassador to Australia defends plans to invite Putin to G20 in Bali​4,575 views
Apr 20, 2022

-------------------------------------------------

Australia next PM will come from Labor, he will be present in Bali


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Australia next PM will come from Labor, he will be present in Bali



Australian Labor Party defeats Prime Minister Scott Morrison's coalition​Australia's Labor Party has ousted the conservative party after nine years of rule. The major parties campaigned on cost of living, but voters swung toward climate-friendly independents.









Australian Labor Party defeats ruling coalition – DW – 05/21/2022


Australia's Labor Party has ousted the conservative party after nine years of rule. The major parties campaigned on cost of living, but voters swung toward climate-friendly independents.




www.dw.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528009400169947137


----------



## Beast

Indos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528009400169947137


Morrison out. Boris is next. This idiot would not last long.


----------



## Indos

Beast said:


> Morrison out. Boris is next. This idiot would not last long.



As what Morrison previously stated, he doesnt like to present in G20 meetings in Indonesia because we dont expel Russia despite pressure from US and other Western countries......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Australia next PM will come from Labor, he will be present in Bali








Prime Minister says he will attend Indonesian G20 meeting despite Russia concerns | ABC News​6,790 views
Jun 6, 2022


----------

